# Mafia 3 - Gibts einen Preload ?



## MichaelG (28. September 2016)

Da in rund 8 Tagen nun endlich Mafia 3 erscheint: Wird es einen Preload geben ? Ist da etwas bekannt ?


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2016)

Machst du denn davon den Kauf abhängig? ^^  wenn nein, dann schau halt einfach 1-2 Tage vorher kurz nach 

Laur dieser News Mafia 3: Offizieller Release-Termin bestätigt wird es einen geben, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das für alle Plattformen gilt 

"_Wie Major Nelson in seinem Blog vermeldete, kann man zwei Versionen von Mafia 3 vorbestellen: Das klassische Mafia 3 Pre-Order-Bundle (Preis: zirka 70 Euro) und die Mafia 3 Deluxe-Edition (Preis: zirka 90 Euro). Erstere enthält neben dem Spiel das Lincoln Clay Avatar-Outfit, den Bayou Gator Avatar sowie Fahrzeuge und Waffenteile. Die Deluxe Edition bringt zusätzlich den Season-Pass zu Mafia 3 mit. Vorbesteller können sich das Spiel per Preload vorzeitig besorgen, die Freischaltung erfolgt dann am Release-Tag_. "

Und die News ist auch schon über 5 Monate alt


----------



## MichaelG (28. September 2016)

Ich mach es natürlich nicht davon abhängig. Dafür bin ich auf das Spiel zu scharf. Ich habe auch schon bestellt. Wollte es halt nur wissen.  Bei meiner Holzleitung wäre halt ein Preload durchaus nett.  Aber für Retails werden meine Regale langsam zu eng. Daher hole ich mir nur noch Retails als CE.


----------



## smutjesmooth (2. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich mach es natürlich nicht davon abhängig. Dafür bin ich auf das Spiel zu scharf. Ich habe auch schon bestellt. Wollte es halt nur wissen.  Bei meiner Holzleitung wäre halt ein Preload durchaus nett.  Aber für Retails werden meine Regale langsam zu eng. Daher hole ich mir nur noch Retails als CE.


Man kann es bereits preloaden. Es ist 40,5 GB groß. Ich werds bestimmt erst zum Release downloaden da das entpacken meist länger dauert hier als der Download von 40 GB.


----------



## Batze (2. Oktober 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Man kann es bereits preloaden. Es ist 40,5 GB groß. Ich werds bestimmt erst zum Release downloaden da das entpacken meist länger dauert hier als der Download von 40 GB.


Mal nachdenken wie Groß der Day One Patch wird......


----------



## smutjesmooth (2. Oktober 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Mal nachdenken wie Groß der Day One Patch wird......


Den wird er dann hoffentlich am Freitag gleich mit downloaden.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Oktober 2016)

Thx. Preload ist bei mir heute nacht durchgelaufen. Bin mal auf den Release gespannt. Bezüglich einem Day1-Patch bin ich auch mal gespannt.


----------



## Batze (2. Oktober 2016)

GZ und alles gute. Ich hoffe du berichtest.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Oktober 2016)

Werde ich machen. Falls ich die ersten 2 h keine Probleme habe bzw. kein schlechtes Gefühl behalte ich Mafia 3. Ansonsten gibts bei Steam einen Refund.


----------

